
Show HN: GO2CINEMA the first website to allow cinema ticket price comparison (UK) - gajus
https://go2cinema.com/showtimes/kensington-and-chelsea-w10-30UXC923113
======
gajus
I am the founder of the GO2CINEMA. I am creating the first website (world-
wide, as far as I know) to allow price ticket comparison across multiple
cinemas for multiple events. In effect, I am creating Google Flights/ Momondo
for cinemas.

Is ticket price that important vs quality of the experience? This is what I
get asked quite often. The answer is: it is for some. However, the big picture
that I am focusing on providing different metrics to compare venues/ events
(screen size, 3d, IMAX, etc) along with the ticket price comparison. The users
will find the most suitable event for them, within the price that they can
afford.

Is price comparison the only USP? No. The aim is to create the first website
in the UK (and eventually across the EU) that allows cinema ticket booking in
all of the cinemas. In the EU, we are able to book cinema tickets from the
individual cinema websites but not from a single website/ app (e.g. like
Fandango in the US or BookMyShow in India).

The the entire UX has been tested with countless of ABs tests. I am focusing
on creating the most convenient tool to find showtimes.

When is the booking going to be enabled? 2 out of 3 big chains have been
already developed, along with 2 other smaller chains. Bookings are getting
rolled out sometime this month.

Questions? Suggestions?

------
modusops
Hey interesting project. Just curious about the detail page. Not obvious how
to navigate home or check out other movies.

~~~
gajus
Good point. I am thinking of adding movie search to the header of the page, a
lot like [http://www.allocine.fr/](http://www.allocine.fr/). As for navigating
home, it requires a separate navigation (needs to be done too). Thank you for
the feedback.

